# Bald Eagle sightings



## zimmzala

I saw a bald eagle on my way home from work on Friday (12/14) which may not seem like much to some of you; however I live in Owosso, ( 20 mile due west of Flint). This is the first one I have seen in the area, so I was wondering who has seen them and where in the central lower peninsula.I have seen them before up north fishing but it just seemed better here at home.


----------



## Michigander1

I see them once in a great while near Lower Huron.Something to see really how big they are,Mich


----------



## Firefighter

We had one stay here in White Lake nearly an entire winter about 5 years ago. Such an awesome sight. It's great to see the birds range expanding.


----------



## Mudfoot

I live on the Shiawassee River just a few miles north of Owosso and see bald eagle on a regular basis flying the river. I've taken a few pics of them, though not recently with a digital camera. As long as the river stays open, eagles and osprey are sighted almost daily between Oakley and St. Charles. Yes, they are very cool.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Long lake in Harrison. I have seen a few . what an awesome bird.


----------



## foxriver6

I see them somewhat regularly in Alcona County at several different locations.


----------



## zimmzala

Mudfoot said:


> I live on the Shiawassee River just a few miles north of Owosso and see bald eagle on a regular basis flying the river. I've taken a few pics of them, though not recently with a digital camera. As long as the river stays open, eagles and osprey are sighted almost daily between Oakley and St. Charles. Yes, they are very cool.


Mudfoot, that is where I was actually talking about. I watched it fly across M-52 from the river just N. of Henderson rd, then land in a field on the east side and just north of Henderson Rd. Yes I know technically not Owosso but, who knows where Henderson and Oakley are, except the ones that live there. :lol: I turned E. on Henderson to try to "catch it" and was rewarded by being able to watch it in the field for about 5 minutes from about 60 yards.


----------



## Spartaned

At the Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge there were 90 eagles counted about 10 days ago, and around 50-60 last week. Most of them were immatures and most are migrating south. Usually the peak eagle numbers at Shiawassee NWR appear in January


----------



## stinger63

I see them occasionaly on the st clair river accross from Port Huron.I seen one that stayed around the black river and the sc-4 campus all winter.Pretty cool.


----------



## ryanl01

I see them alot on lake erie and flying over my house in southeast michigan....I also see them up in the Higgins Lake/St. Helen area.....


----------



## dtg

I saw one up in Cadillac near Lake Mitchell about 6 years ago and didn't see another one until about 3-4 months ago, right here in Kent County. I was coming up to a bridge over the Grand River on Knapp and saw a HUGE bird fly over, I pushed the pedal to the floor and just caught the sight of that big white head. I was really surprised!!!! Apparently there is a nesting pair not too far from there.


----------



## mdad

the saginaw river is crowded with eagles right now. I saw 6 in the 1/4 mile stretch that I could see by the bay


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

In the last couple years I have seen alot of bald eagles. 

*July 2006*
Saw two while fishing. They both kept flying down to the water soaring just above the top and going back up to a big white pine. They would sit there for a while then do the same thing again. This was on Lake Charlevoix in East Jordan.

*October 2006*
My dad and I went down the flint river with a fellow member Frostbite(Denny). We were running beaver traps with Denny, and we looked up in a tree that was about 1/4 mile down the river and said I wonder if that is an eagle. As we go closer we all started saying yeah thats defently a eagle. Then we got up to it and it flew off. It was a big mature eagle. This was in Montrose.

*December 2006*
Saw one when going to set traps. It was eating on a dead deer in a field my dad and I were trapping in Genesee County. When it first flew up my dad and I thought it was a buzzad, we thought it had snow on its tail feathers. Then we realized it was an eagle.

*May 2006*
Saw one crossing the Zilwaukee bridge last spring after turkey hunting. It was up above the truck about 15 feet and about 10-20 feet in front of us...
It was VERY cool....

*May 2007*
While turkey hunting in East Jordan my dad and I watch two eagles through our binoculars. It was weird they were flying with their feet down like they were carrying something. One would fly down toward the other one and they would fly back and forth like they were mating. 


These are just a couple eagle sitings that I have seen that were very cool.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## mdad

I counted 11 eagles both mature and immature in one location getting ready to roost for the night, by the mouth of the Saginaw River on the 23rd.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

All last weekend in caseville I had witnesed a pair of mature eagles combing the shoreline ever day I was there... they would fly up and down the shore, then disapear for a while then show back up by landing on the ice at the waters edge, every once and a while looking through the binoclulars you could see them land on a ice flow, stay their for a while then fly a way. watching them fly in that wind over the weekend was awsome. It was great to see them... pretty much the high lite of the week end for the whole family....


----------



## thill

I see them almost every time I visit my parents place in Holland. My parents live on Lake Mac and they perch in their back yard. Also many buzzards.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Saw one today perched on a dead deer on 37 just south of Traverse City.


----------



## theredmission

I've saw two multiple times this summer in southwest Clare county.


----------



## Splitshot

I hope I never get tired of seeing them. They are expanding every year. I saw one Christmas morning and later in the day I got these two pictures.


----------



## johnhunter

I've twice seen adult bald eagles in Washtenaw County.

Saw one once at my Hillsdale farm in the month of April of '03, it was likely traveling north. I got a witness to that one, my consulting forester, who was inventorying trees with me that day, spotted it first.


----------



## chuckinduck

I've seen a couple while duchunting a private lake in oxford. The one buzzed our boat within 15-20 ft. My dog just looked in amazement as he thinks every bird that flies is a duck I guess. Last spring they found a immature bald eagle injured on the state land in Lake Orion. Its an awesome sight to see those birds at close range.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

mdad said:


> I counted 11 eagles both mature and immature in one location getting ready to roost for the night, by the mouth of the Saginaw River on the 23rd.


I used to live is Essexville right by the mouth of the Saginaw River and would see eagles all the times while fishing near Consumers Power's "hotponds"


----------



## J-Lee

I took a little trip to Shiawassee National Refuge, after reading this thread. The ranger said they indeed had spotted a record number of eagles in December (91). He said most were spotted on the river, which is not accessable from the Refuge. He gave me a place to look, so off I went. I ended up seeing at least 6 eagles, various hawks, lots of deer, geese. One eagle came witin about 40 yards of me, of course, I had left my camera at home. It was a great way to spend an afternoon.:coolgleam


----------



## shorthair guy

I have seen a few at the Lapeer SGA.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

We had a few that used to nest by where I lived on townline lake near Lakeview.


----------



## swamptromper

Like "thill" I have been seeing them around my house near Lake macatawa. First time I saw them I thought no way, couldn't be, wishful thinking. Short time later the local fish gut wrapping publication (Holland sentinel) had a small article about other sightings.

Nice to see, at one time wern't these birds near extinction????


----------



## Root stumbler

I've been seeing at least 2 pairs of mature eagles at the east end of Mona Lake in Muskegon County. There is a nest located nearby and has produced a couple of chicks over the past couple of years. 
Last spring we counted 11 different eagles at the same time at that end of the lake. Very Cool!


----------



## PerchPatrol

Saw one flying along the Saginaw river along M13 on my way home from work yesterday.


----------



## kimmy48635

I just saw one on Tuesday afternoon. It was flying about the on ramp for I-75 at Hartwick Pines exit. I live in West Branch and work in Grayling. I saw an eagle at least twice a week this summer coming to work. The one morning he came up from the river and had a fish. It was quite the sight. At my inlaws farm there are at least two mature and one immature. They usually come and perch on the dead deer in the hayfield. I agree, it is something that you don't get tired of seeing.


----------



## Fishndude

I saw one flying over Belleville Lake, last Saturday. There are a few which must nest in the general area, because I see them every couple weeks. Sometimes I see 2. Most often I just see 1.


----------



## steelsetter

hunting spot for a number of years now.

The first year they were there "on nest" I never realized it and literally came within 80 yards or so.

One of them came at me, and I will say that when agitated they are a rather impressive critter.... i.e stay away from Eagle nests!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:

I backed way off and observed for a while that day, and later that year saw one snatch a carp from the river.

Pretty cool as I had never seen this before in the flesh.


----------



## Kind of a big deal

i saw a pair of bald eagles today flying over east pointe! for those of you who don't know thats bordering detroit, roseville, st. clair shores, warren area... great looking birds in the sunshine today!


----------



## J-Lee

I was heading home from Fowlerville today, saw an eagle by the airport, in Howell. That was on Grand River Avenue, a nice surprise.


----------



## tracker14

Mudfoot said:


> I live on the Shiawassee River just a few miles north of Owosso and see bald eagle on a regular basis flying the river. I've taken a few pics of them, though not recently with a digital camera. As long as the river stays open, eagles and osprey are sighted almost daily between Oakley and St. Charles. Yes, they are very cool.


I live about 3 miles north of the river crossing on m-52. the crossing by henderson rd. I see an eagle almost every week on my way south to work. I saw one last week there soaring about 50 ft over the trees along the river heading east from henderson. I also saw a eagle this last duck season at maple river state game in st johns. There here somedays you just need to look up higher up towards the planes. where they roost I have no clue.


----------



## tracker14

zimmzala said:


> Mudfoot, that is where I was actually talking about. I watched it fly across M-52 from the river just N. of Henderson rd, then land in a field on the east side and just north of Henderson Rd. Yes I know technically not Owosso but, who knows where Henderson and Oakley are, except the ones that live there. :lol: I turned E. on Henderson to try to "catch it" and was rewarded by being able to watch it in the field for about 5 minutes from about 60 yards.


Every time I tell someone I live up by Oakley they get this dumb look on there face like where the heck is that. One guy asked me if oakley sunglasses were made there.:lol:


----------



## malidewd

I was kayaking on a small lake by Traverse City about 6 years ago and saw 3 eagles in matter of ten minutes. At one point I was going around a little penninsula and when i came around, there was a bald eagle sitting on the branch of fallen tree. He must have not heard me coming because when I rounded that corner, he was no more than 20 ft from me. We surprised eachother. He took off as soon as we made eye contact. Scared the ***** out of me. What a magnificent sight. I wish I could find my pictures.


----------



## joecc

Was sitting at jefferson Beach Marina in St. Clair Shores eating a sandwich this past tuesday as I do on many days, then Wham!! I see a bald eagle smack a seagull probably 80 feet above the ice about 100 yards out. The seagull crashed to the ice and the eagle was on it in not time...quite spectacular. I think this bird has been wintering at the Henry Ford house and museum going on three or four years now.


----------



## hypox

Just saw one by Long lake in Kalamazoo County yesterday. I heard rumors of one being around but finally saw it with my own eyes. That is by far the farthest south I have seen one.


----------



## road trips

I've seen them several times on lake macatawa,ussually standing on the ice this time of year.


----------



## Crusher

I was up north driving through Hale and saw one this past Friday. It had prbably a 5 1/2 ft. wing span. It was only about 20 or 25 ft.
above me. It's not very uncommon to see them up there but it still is a thrill everytime we see them. Back a few years ago I watched
one pull a fish out of the Ausable River now that was cool!!! On a sad side while me a few buddies were hiking around the woods
we found a dead bald eagle, it wasn't shot and had no sign of injury it was completely in tack and had a 7 or 8 ft. wing span. We tried
to get ahold of the athorities but by the time they called us back it was 2 days later and we were back home. We gave them the best
directions we could to find it I would bet they didn't.


----------



## outdoorsman4

I watched two juveniles from the end of Harley DNR ramp/clinton river on 2/11. They were out over the open water just off the mouth where hundreds of divers and mute swans were at. One grabbed a fish out of the water the other gave chase.


----------



## Silver Panner

Had one fly over I-75 last thursday just north on monroe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perferator

We have one that flies over the Boyne City area. Earlier this week I saw one out on Deer Lake over by Boyne Falls. It was chasing around a crow as I was on the ice. Never did get a good angle for a pic with the IPhone.


----------



## Splitshot

I have been watching them for the past couple of months flying up and down the river. I took this picture about 15 minutes ago, but the light wasn't the best. 









As I write this, there are two eagles siting in a big oak tree about 200 yards away. Even though I see them often, I still get a thrill every time one flares around the oak right in front of my deck and the eagle is 30 feet in front of me. And now there are three.


----------



## hunt city bucks

I had one fly directly over me about 30 feet above my head this year as I was walking to my deer stand. Where I was hunting is withing view of the Michigan International Speedway. They sure are majestic birds to say the least.


----------



## hooks-n-arrows

There are at least a pair if not more at the Maple River State game area. (Floodlands north of St. Johns on US-127). I've seen them by truck and by boat as far as 6 miles east or west of that area along the Maple river for quite a few years now. Always very cool to see.


----------



## Lund06

Watched a pair at S. River rd fly around for quite a while Saturday. Pretty cool. Looked like they were feeding on something by the open water. There have been a ton of shad this year so I'm assuming thats what they were eating but it could've been anything. Nice scenery when the fishing is slow.


----------



## joecc

I saw a pair in southern LSC (gross pointe) a couple days ago. One was in flight in hot pursuit of a diver. The diver found a bit of open water and dove for about 30 seconds, barely escaping an in flight kill. All that time, the eagle hovered directly above the duck waiting for the duck to surface. When the duck surfaced, the eagle pounced...but the diver was just a little too quick, and narrowly escaped. It was very cool to observe.


----------



## yellowbelly80

joecc said:


> I saw a pair in southern LSC (gross pointe) a couple days ago. One was in flight in hot pursuit of a diver. The diver found a bit of open water and dove for about 30 seconds, barely escaping an in flight kill. All that time, the eagle hovered directly above the duck waiting for the duck to surface. When the duck surfaced, the eagle pounced...but the diver was just a little too quick, and narrowly escaped. It was very cool to observe.


counted 6 at the park at alter


----------



## Buck Wild!

Coincidentally, I just saw FOUR of these majestic birds in two different places on Sunday. Three in one group and one loner about twenty-five miles away. (Midland Co., and Gratiot Co. respectively). Seeing those birds was freaking awesome!!! I have saw probably seven or eight TOTAL in my life, and I saw four of them on one day. Awesome sight to see!!! My boy was asleep in the back seat of my truck for all four of them Sunday. Ha!


----------



## joecc

yellowbelly80 said:


> counted 6 at the park at alter


 
I think there a quite a few living on Peche and at Ford estate.


----------



## Redone

There's definitely a few around Metro Airport. See occassionally and pretty sure there's a nest in one of those tall elms in the open area behind Blocks.

Also, there is a nested pair on Riverview Highlands golf course. Saw a mature bird land on a squirrel nest, throw all the little ones to the ground and then fly down and appetize on each one individually last year within 50 feet of me (to the left of #9 red tee box in that shoot of trees for anyone familiar). To this day one of my coolest outdoor sights.

In the Pigeon River, see almost daily. Last year had two immature birds fighting over a red squirrel directly above me (albeit at least 400 feet in the air) Also pretty cool.


----------



## BallsRdragn

There is one flying around in the thumb by Forestville. I have seen him a few times in the last 2 years.


----------



## DFJISH

I put out some roadkill for coyote bait about a month ago, and the farmer said he has seen as many as *EIGHT* bald eagles working on it at one time. I've seen two of them there on 2 occassions. I live north of US-10.


----------



## Splitshot

The eagles around my place have been very active. It is nice to live at the end of the road with no neighbors all winter.

I took this picture of an immature eagle from about 220 yards, so I sneaked out on my deck to get a picture and of course he looked right at me.










When the eagle flew away I looked down across the river and saw 6 deer feeding along the river with this fat doe in the open looking right up at me as well. So much for my stealth moves. lol










This is a very good place to live. Any day the steelhead will fill the river and perhaps I will get a few pictures of them spawning. I'm pretty sure I can sneak up on them.


----------



## FishMichv2

i almost crashed my car today as i tried to make sure i was seeing what i thought i was seeing. i was traveling north on rochester rd near long lake rd and saw one fly overhead. i only saw it briefly but im 99% sure it was an eagle. i see them all the time up north and in central florida but ive never seen one in this area.


----------



## lonzo

they are around the todd farm in fennville my dad had one take a laying hen for dinner last week during the warm up we have seen 8 or more that hang out there


----------



## procolorcopy

I saw a Bald Eagle in northeastern Oakland county. Just south of Lakeville.

Awesome sight to behold considering while this is rural part of the county it is none the less, the Detroit tri county area.


----------



## Perferator

My brother that lives in the Harbor Springs area gave me a call at dinner time to tell me that on his way home north on State Rd he saw a bald eagle atop a tree overlooking a backyard (totally rural area) with a guinea hen coop. He pulled over to watch it along with one or two other cars. He said the eagle swooped down behind the building where he couldnt see it and it came up flying with a fox in it's talons. It took a little bit of runway for the eagle to get aloft but when it did the sight of seeing that lifeless fox in it's grip was stunning.


----------



## Perferator

Saw an eagle flying around downtown Charlevoix 7:20pm last night. Sure is good seeing so many bald eagles in the area. What a thrill. I hopped out of the jeep with phone camera to take a pic while it sat on the ice near the docks on round lake but it flew as it saw me 50yds distant.


----------



## kzoofisher

Saw one yesterday in Galesburg.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Saw 2 fishing the PM yesterday.


----------



## Benzie Rover

I have not read the whole post so sorry if already mentioned, but there is a good size winter flock/gang/whatever you call winter eagle groups of them grazing on some road kill or a dead cow or some large animal dragged out onto the Whitefish River in Rapid River about 100 yards north of the US-2 bridge. Counted 11 last friday and 8 on saturday while driving to the baitshop in Gladstone. Funny how nervous those crows look when the big dawgs on the carcass.


----------



## turkeytamer41

Saw this one today at the north channel lake st. clair.


----------



## inland44

saw one sorring over M-42 between Mesick and Manton this moring near the Manistee River acess road.


----------



## tsr770

Saw the usual pair at my parents this morning, 4 miles northwest of Dundee. They hang out in the trees along the road picking off pheasants and chukar that escape the guns at the hunting preserve down the road. They areresidents to the area, see them daily, still haven't figured out where they nest.


----------



## VstarBR

A few years ago I saw one sitting in a field between Laingsburg and St Johns. My parents have been seeing some every month or so and they live between Owosso and Elise, rumor has it that there is a nesting pair on the shiawassee river between Owosso and Chesaning.


----------



## fishindude644

Theres a nest off strausburg rd. see them flying up and down the river. Alot of them ian monroe county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunrod

fishindude644 said:


> Theres a nest off strausburg rd. see them flying up and down the river. Alot of them ian monroe county
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep saw one a few hours ago flying over the frozen Raisin River.


----------



## jafurnier

The brids often winter at MCV in Midland. Once during a major coldsnap...the Titt froze over except for a small section across from Gerace. I counted 28 birds in the trees in a 100 yd stretch.

There is a relatively new nest on the Titt between Midland and Sanford on the Titt. Awesome!


----------



## inland44

This past weekend was the first time I posted a sighting. I have seen others in the Wexford/Lake Co. areas but its the first time Ive thought to post.

As a side note I will have to say the most impressive sight I had ever seen was in the winter of 99/00. I had just moved to LaCrosse WI over Christmas and the following weekend(new years) I took a trip down WI high-way 35 on my way to the Cabelas in Prarrie Du Chien. Along Mississippi there were litterally HUNDREDS of eagles, as many as 6 or 8 in one tree. I quit counting at 135 and had only gotten to Ferryville(about 3/4 of the way there). It was an awe inspiering sight, considering when I was a kid in the late 70's sightings anywhere in the midwest were rare.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

I see one quite regularly on secord lake there is a good sized nest right off m61 in alger. Had one land in a tree above our cabin looking for fish on the ice. They are notorious for stealing fish left on the ice while guys are in their shanties. It is kinda funny to watch from shore. Here is a pic from my phone sorry it is so small I was trying to get a video but I was not fast enough

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MiketheElder

http://www.ustream.tv/SouthwestFloridaEagleCam


----------



## jackbob42

Wife and I were at my sons house for dinner yesterday.
Long Lake , Ionia county. 
Had an eagle come and land in a tree pretty close to the house. Sat there for about 15 minutes. Could see him pretty good.


----------



## BVW

Saw 3 juveniles Saturday morning in Allegan County. Have seen a handfull near Allegan. 
I got this one on video near where the juveniles were. It came in to check out the rabbit distress sound while i was Coyote hunting:


----------



## Tagz

The DTE power plant in Monroe does an Eagle Tour on its property once a year. They hold a lottery for spaces as its very limited number. I was lucky enough to go this year. Everyone loads up in vehicles and heads out onto the property. The warm water discharge is about 1 mile long. In winter it attracts lots of fish. And being the only open water + fish it attracts lots of eagles. I had no idea there was that many. But in one 1000 yard section where it opens up into the lake there was at least 100 eagles perched in the trees. This was just at the mouth of it but the tree line going right approx 1000 yards looked pretty much like that the whole way. Was impressive.


----------



## A.M. General

On my way home from work I noticed this guy tearing apart a deer carcass. He flew to the tree when I slowed down to get a few pics. Just west of Hesperia.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunrod

I saw another over the Raisin River in Monro this evening. He got all the the geese fired up. I wish he would take a few out so the geese would stop crapping on my lot.


----------



## wtrwolffvr

saw around 20 today on mona lake in muskegon


----------



## A.M. General

I went past the same spot today and actually ducked in my truck cause that eagle swooped past me. It scared me for a minute but it was cool as I reflected on it. Apparently that deer carcass is tasty.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors

My son and I were on M-51 between Dowagiac and Decatur and saw this one on the side of the road. There was a deer carcass about 30 yards away. My first time seeing one in Michigan.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Red.bone.hound

I saw 5 bald eagles on wolf 
Lake in van buren county today. Awesome sighting !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shoeman

Here's our neighbor down in Monroe

It is believed that the nest got hit by lightening last year and the chicks died. Well they're back, same tree, bigger nest


----------



## Sammy Bono

Saw one just last week here in West Bloomfield. Beautiful bird flying....so graceful. Yes I am positive it was a bald eagle I have seen quite a few before lol


----------



## tsr770

Saw a pair feeding on something in a cut corn field a couple miles west of Dundee on M50 this morning.


----------



## E5Jake

I live in the Saginaw area and don't believe I've ever seen them around there. I do see them frequently in the Huron National Forest. I was able to get a pair on video my last time there. Click below if you would like to see it.


----------



## brian241

M-24 & Barnes rd look up in the trees northeast side way out can't miss it.


----------



## Blueboy05

There are a lot of Bald Eagles in Michigan. Here in Oakland county they fly around the Highland Recreation Area often. I saw one on Hickory Ridge Road during the first week of January. There are also quite a few Osprey. During the spring walleye jig on the Detroit River, you will see a lot of Bald Eagles. You will also hear a whole bunch of pheasant cackle on Zug Island and the other Islands on the river. On January 17th, a really big, mature Pilated Woodpecker flew in front of my vehicle on Duck Lake Road at M-59....the reason I state this is I would have NEVER thought it would be so far south. I was amazed.


----------



## chuckinduck

Blueboy05 said:


> There are a lot of Bald Eagles in Michigan. Here in Oakland county they fly around the Highland Recreation Area often. I saw one on Hickory Ridge Road during the first week of January. There are also quite a few Osprey. During the spring walleye jig on the Detroit River, you will see a lot of Bald Eagles. You will also hear a whole bunch of pheasant cackle on Zug Island and the other Islands on the river. On January 17th, a really big, mature Pilated Woodpecker flew in front of my vehicle on Duck Lake Road at M-59....the reason I state this is I would have NEVER thought it would be so far south. I was amazed.


I saw a Pilated woodpecker at my house this fall while bow hunting. Lapeer county


----------



## A.M. General

Came across this guy and its meal yesterday while hunting turkeys.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carbonsystem

Saw one yesterday at Petty's Bayou in Spring Lake


----------



## turkeytamer41

Took this picture a few months ago north of Capac .


----------



## aroflinger

No picture but I seen one over Pine lake by Plainwell. That was on Memorial day. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions

During the winter, my friend had up to 18 bald eagles feeding on deer that they had picked up along the road.
They have been putting out roadkill for a few years about 700 yds. from the house where they can watch with binoculars. I think in past years, the record number was 7.
Montcalm Co. About equal number of adult and juveniles.

L & O


----------



## Matt24324

South Boardman









Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ESOX

I see a number of them around Lake St Clair, especially in the winter and spring on the flats. But the most unusual sighting I have was just last week when I saw one headed south from 8 Mile and Hubbell. He was only 100' up or so, there was no misidentification.


----------



## Jimbos

I got this picture on Thursday about 10 miles west of the bridge where the Carp river(L.P.) empties into the Straits.
It was perched on a dead tree branch about 15 feet up overing looking the river. I had my Lab and wife with me and when I spotted the eagle I took a fast picture from about 50 feet away, but he was so enthralled with my dog that I actually was able to get almost right underneath the tree before it flew off.
It's an immature mottled brown and white bird. I just wish that picture was a bit better.









Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

Saw probably same 1 three different mushroom hunts along kzoo river between allegan and otsego


----------



## CHASINEYES

Atleast one pair have been hanging around eagle bay this year. Lots of shallow fish for them right now. Anyone interested in viewing, I would try the eagle bay public access area. Also seen one 20 yards from the road sitting in a field 3 miles east of port austin, across from the golf course.


----------



## BaldEagleHunter

wyldkat49766 said:


> I had managed to convince hubby to NOT shoot the couple of rabbits that were running around in the yard. Well he was a tad upset with me that I didn't let him shoot at least one of them as he watched an eagle swoop down and haul off with one from our front yard. I said well thats THEIR dinner. He said but Im hungry too. Well. seemed more natural with the eagle taking it. As long as its not my cat Im good.


This was the funniest thing to read out aloud!! Lol thanks for sharing ! Made me laugh !


wise8706 said:


> North of Morrice! Between Lansing and flint. Sorry about the pic quality I took a picture through the binocs with my cell phone.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Your photos of tree Bald Eagles are amazing!! I spent a summer tracking and photo documenting the Bald Eagle in SE Michigan. Monroe , Michigan and surrounding areas. You can see them on my photography page on Facebook. @gphotographyinc. If you type that into fb you can find me. Loved your photos . You are a good photographer!
Have a good day!


----------

